# problema con repos, consejo al respecto(solved)

## Pionerito

Desde la ultima vez que actualize me sale este mensaje, me pueden aconsejar al respecto...gracias de antemano....

emerge -pv dev-lang/php

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.8-r2  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ftp gdbm iconv imap ldap mysql ncurses nls pcre pdo postgres readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pic -posix -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

localhost reiniel #Last edited by Pionerito on Thu Apr 16, 2009 1:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## achaw

```
eselect news
```

Abajo te lo dice claro, lo que te estaq diciendo es que tenes un nuevo item sin leer en el repositorio gentoo, el cual pods leer con el comando de arriba.

Saludos

----------

## Pionerito

 *achaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eselect news
> ```
> ...

 

Esto es lo que me sale, pero no entiendo muy bien y no quiero meter la pata inventando....gracias por tu ayuda

eselect news

Usage: eselect news <action> <options>

Standard actions:

  help                      Display help text

  usage                     Display usage information

  version                   Display version information

Extra actions:

  count                     Show number of unread news items

  list                      List news items

  purge                     Purge read news items

  read <target>             Read a news item

    target                    News item ID (from 'list'action), or the special item 'new', to list all new news items, or

                              'all', to show all items

  unread <target>           Unread a news item

    target                    News item ID (from 'list' action), or the special item 'all', to mark all items as unread

localhost reiniel #

----------

## achaw

aH!!! 

```
eselect news read
```

Ya estoy oxidado. Quedate tranquilo que es algo trivial, y no te va a explotar la PC.

Saludos

PD: Un Consejo. Aprende a leer los mensajes de error y meter mano, sino vas a estar estancado siempre. Fijate que en los textos que te tira el sistema esta todo claro...

----------

## Pionerito

 *achaw wrote:*   

> aH!!! 
> 
> ```
> eselect news read
> ```
> ...

 

eselect news list

Unread news items:

  2009-04-06-x_server-1_5   Migration to X.org Server 1.5

 me sale esto

Ahora para leerla seria eselect news read 2009-04-06-x_server-1_5

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> para leerla seria eselect news read 2009-04-06-x_server-1_5

 

o simplemente eselect news read 1

saluetes

----------

## Pionerito

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   para leerla seria eselect news read 2009-04-06-x_server-1_5 
> 
> o simplemente eselect news read 1
> 
> saluetes

 

gracias, eso mismo hice.. funciono

----------

